# Shimano Sahara 3000FE anti-reverse not working



## FishofFury (Jun 2, 2015)

My sahara was starting to lock up so I took it apart to clean it. I accidentally took apart the clutch assembly. Followed the youtube video on how to put it back together. After assembling everything, the reel spins smooth again except the anti reverse. it sticks a little, but if you apply pressure it will spin backwards. Everything else seems to work fine. 

Do I need to buy a new clutch assembly? Thoughts appreciated.


----------



## CoralSeas (May 2, 2012)

FishofFury said:


> My sahara was starting to lock up so I took it apart to clean it. I accidentally took apart the clutch assembly. Followed the youtube video on how to put it back together. After assembling everything, the reel spins smooth again except the anti reverse. it sticks a little, but if you apply pressure it will spin backwards. Everything else seems to work fine.
> 
> Do I need to buy a new clutch assembly? Thoughts appreciated.


If it was looking good when you were in there and working fine before it is probably fine.

Look up mattK's post here on 2cool and use that to rebuild it to make sure everything is positioned right.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Wow, I forgot about that tutorial. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=202598


----------



## CoralSeas (May 2, 2012)

MattK said:


> Wow, I forgot about that tutorial. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=202598


I send people to that post all the time Matt!


----------



## FishofFury (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks, that was very helpful but still didn't work.

I did it like the tutorial 3 times to ensure I did it right. I made sure the switch fits into the notch in the back and clicks properly. There is an improvement, the reel doesn't free spin in reverse anymore, but has just a little resistance...same when I try to turn the handle backwards.

Is this thing done with then?


----------



## CoralSeas (May 2, 2012)

FishofFury said:


> Thanks, that was very helpful but still didn't work.
> 
> I did it like the tutorial 3 times to ensure I did it right. I made sure the switch fits into the notch in the back and clicks properly. There is an improvement, the reel doesn't free spin in reverse anymore, but has just a little resistance...same when I try to turn the handle backwards.
> 
> Is this thing done with then?


Did you add any lube to it? If you did, clean out the lube and run it dry. If there is any residue this could be the trouble.


----------



## FishofFury (Jun 2, 2015)

Nope, no lube. Actually removed the rollers and wiped them down dry. Maybe ill take the spring and the bottom metal piece apart and make sure to wipe them dry tomorrow and see what happens then.


----------



## FishofFury (Jun 2, 2015)

Am i suppose to oil that metal piece under the part that the springs and rollers are in?


----------



## CoralSeas (May 2, 2012)

FishofFury said:


> Am i suppose to oil that metal piece under the part that the springs and rollers are in?


I need a part # or photo to be sure I know which part you mean.


----------



## FishofFury (Jun 2, 2015)

here's the metal piece part I was talking about. 

I disassembled and reassembled everything last night. Used a toothbrush to clean the dirt out, there wasn't much in there to begin with. Wiped it all down and put it back together making sure everything fits...still didn't work. I made sure the back was in the notch as well, so when you flick the antireverse switch the assembly moves. 

Could it be something else wrong when I put the reel back together...because it was locked up and I took it all apart and regreased it. 

other than that, I could only think of is to replace that part. 

thanks


----------



## CoralSeas (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for that, everything looks fine. Hang in there and you'll get it working. A little oil on the metal piece is fine so it slides well on the grey piece. It is "keyed" to the black piece so no need for lube between those surfaces.

Just line it up with the 3 posts and have the special notch exposed properly and you are fine.





Be sure your springs look like this:



With all the ears sticking out so they get "loaded" (put under tension) when you put the cover on and give it a clockwise turn.


----------



## CoralSeas (May 2, 2012)

ps the more I look at the photo of your barrel rollers that more I think they may be pitted/damaged?

If the surfaces are not perfectly smooth that may explain the resistance you feel.

You can try and fish it like that, but the replacement clutch is cheap too...


----------



## FishofFury (Jun 2, 2015)

Man thanks for all your help. 

I thought about replacing that piece but remembered 2cool had this section and wanted try out my handy (or not so handy) work. Also, I wanted to make sure I didn't put anything together wrong as well.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

sounds like the ears on the anti-reverse paw need to be ever so slightly bent in to grip the gear so as to be sucked in and lock the gear down when you try to reel backwards.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

if it doesn't have a anti-reverse paw similar to a shimano, disregard my previous reply. lol


----------

